

Canadian Entrepreneurship and Innovation at Startup Weekend Toronto - onecal
http://www.onecal.me/
A great example how startups are generated overnight because of amazing events within the entrepreneurial ecosystem north of the border.<p>OneCal
One Calendar for all the world.<p>· Currently in the top 10 of 20 Finalists out of 67 pitches at Startup Weekend Toronto<p>· Female Founder of a Tech Startup Company<p>· One of the only companies at Startup weekend focused on increasing productivity for consumers<p>· Already received investor interest at Startup Weekend<p>· Immersive integration strategy to connect your life<p>One Calendar
Integrates Outlook, LotusNotes and Google Calendar so you can see all your appointments in one spot. Works from laptop &#38; phone.<p>Scheduling made easy
See all your Facebook and Linkedin friends' availabilities and schedule meet-ups without sending a single email.<p>Share events
See what events your friends and colleagues are attending so you never miss out on another conference, concert, party, etc.<p>Allows you to see when your friends are free!<p>All of the above was possible because of Startup Weekend Toronto<p>Please follow us @OneCalMe and #swtoronto to find out more about startups north of the border.
======
onecal
We are Canadian entrepreneurs working on OneCal at Startup weekend in Toronto,
and wanted to reach out to you to show off how we're a part of the Canadian
innovation and entrepreneurship ecosystem.

We'd want to introduce our work to the world on Hacker News. Please find our
details below:

ONECAL ONE CALENDAR FOR ALL THE WORLD.

Top 10 of 20 Finalists out of 67 pitches at Startup Weekend Toronto

Female Founder of a Tech Startup Company

One of the only companies at Startup weekend focused on increasing
productivity for consumers

Already received investor interest at Startup Weekend

Immersive integration strategy to connect your life

ONE CALENDAR Integrates Outlook, LotusNotes and Google Calendar so you can see
all your appointments in one spot. Works from laptop & phone. SCHEDULING MADE
EASY See all your Facebook and Linkedin friends' availabilities and schedule
meet-ups without sending a single email.

SHARE EVENTS See what events your friends and colleagues are attending so you
never miss out on another conference, concert, party, etc.

ALLOWS YOU TO SEE WHEN YOUR FRIENDS ARE FREE!

Please contact us if you have any questions.

Thanks, The OneCal Team <http://onecal.me/>

